# Car-topping the Kayak



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

One of the biggest issues I faced before buying my Hobie Outback was trying to figure out how to travel with it. I have a 2007 Volvo C70 (hardtop convertible) that does not have a hitch capability and cannot add a roof rack. So after a lot of experimentation, I have come up with what I think is the ideal solution (see the pictures), does not scratch up or damage your car and the kayak can be loaded with one person.

The main element is the "Handi-rack system" which is an inflatable roof rack. It works great on top and is very secure. $99 from PK&S. The trunk was a problem because, even though I covered it when I lowered the kayak off the roof, sometimes the cover would shift or fall off and the kayak would scratch the surface. The answer was a second Handi Rack which I attached to the edge of the trunk. Works great and the inflated rack makes it much easier for the kayak slide up and down without the risk of scratching. I did realize that the straps that go around the racks can scratch the paint, so I bought some foam shelf liner at WalMart and put it down under the straps...works perfectly. Lastly, the car did not have a surface for the bungee cords to attach to, and I discovered these neat loops that work under the hood and the trunk, also bought at PK&S.

So, it works like a charm now. Pick up one end of the kayak and set it onto the trunk. Then pick up the other end and slide the kayak onto the top of the car, right side up. Once it is on the top, flip it over so you can carry it top down, tie it down, secure it with the bugees and off you go. Very secure, safe and I go go any where. Reverse the process when you take it off. Maybe you've seen me driving around town looking for some new fishing spots! Hope this helps if you need to car top your kayak.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

good job on that....nice car... I hate to see that dinged up from a yak.... I tried deer hunting from a camaro several times...wasn't a problem til I killed one...did a little body and paint damage trying to get it back, in hindsight, it wasn't a hunting vehicle...my lesson learned...good luck...


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice job... i had the same dilemma with my Outback... I sold my Acura and got a new 2011 F150 though!


----------



## 123fljoe (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a 2008 C70 and have been struggling with the same issue of transporting a kayak on a hardtop convertible. I see that you posted this a number of months ago, now that time has gone by does the system still work well?? Has the metal hardtop been damaged at all, either mechanically or cosmetically?? 

Do you know how much weight the hardtop can support??

Thanks


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

This is one reason I love my beater Volkswagen! I've had load bars on it for years. Good job on getting yours up there!


----------



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey 123, I have, due to my own carelessness, caused a few minor scratches while loading the kayak, but the system works well and really causes no damage if you pay attention and don't rush. The bigger problem that I have experienced is that it simply takes quite a bit of time to load and unload, which is making me less likely to go out on the kayak. Just last week I broke down and bought a used truck, mostly just to haul the kayak around and minimize the time and effort it takes to load and unload. While I have other needs for the truck, I will use it mostly for fishing trips.

I don't know what the wight capacity is, but the C70 holds the kayak with no problem. Hope this helps.


----------

